# Networking 2 computers



## ronhum (Sep 5, 2002)

Just a simple question. Can you network 2 computers using just a single cable and share the internet. And if so what is the name of the cable that can do this, and how does it connect to the computers? via Ethernet, parallel, ? Or is it better to get a router for 2 computers even if more expensive?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

The cable is called the magic cable!! Just kidding. If you want to connect 2 PC's together to share the internet you need something that will handle TCP/IP...the internet protocol. Parallel will not do this. You can share files, etc over this type of connection, but not internet. For flexibility and ease I would suggest a NIC in each PC, a hub/switch or ethernet router with straight through CAT5 cabling. I would need further info to give you more information. What type of internet connection are you using, dial-up, cable, DSL??


----------



## ronhum (Sep 5, 2002)

Well, this is a friend of mine who is just networking two computers to a cable modem, and were trying to get out as cheap as possible. I thought that I had heard that you could network just two computers by using a simple cable. I can't remember either a patch cable or crossover cable, one or the other.

But I do think that a router would be best, since I did my house with a netgear routher, linking 4 computers and it did great. 

Looks to me as if you would have to have a router.


----------



## ronhum (Sep 5, 2002)

And another question, they were thinking about using wireless, but I was not sure how reliable that is getting. The ethernet cable worked well for me. But would it be better to go with wireless or just easier.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Well, if you are looking for cheapest and easiest, that would be the network card and crossover cable option.

Take a look at How to connect 2 computer up to 1 internet service? where i posted links that would get you 2 crads and the cable for a total of $50


----------



## ronhum (Sep 5, 2002)

Probably going to go the ethernet wired route, for reliability, and future expansion purposes.


----------



## Del (Aug 31, 2001)

Good decision. If you used a crossover cable, you'd have to leave the PC connected to the cable modem on, to surf with the other.
Using a router, either or both can surf independently and also have the added protection of a firewall.


----------



## Dell Slave (Oct 28, 2002)

Router is the way to go. Crossover cables are good if all you are going to do is network 2 comps together for intranet purposes. If however you are planning on join the www with both then your mbps will suffer greatly. You also will have to have 2 NICS in one of the pc's. By the time you buy the other NIC and crossover cable you are looking at basically the same price as it would cost just to get a good router and the pain of statically trying to setup the IP addresses just sucks. I have a D-Link router and with rebate only ended up costing a cool $39.99 at Best Buy. So easy to setup too. Good luck.


----------



## adie (Nov 3, 2002)

hi guys, my first time here, so here goes...
i just installed a network card in each of my pc's (realtek8139 cards) and have bought a new rj45 cable to link them.
i connected them up but it still says network cable unpluggedm my internet connection is a cable modem on usb, on the main system is windows xp home, on the client system its xp pro, any ideas on what is causing this or how to rectify it? the cards came with no drivers but ive got the latest in xp anyway.
thanks
adie


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The cable you are using is most likely not a cross-over cable. Unless you have auto-sensing NIC's (rare), you'll need to buy a cross-over cable.


----------



## Epic (Oct 25, 2002)

A related question, this one should be simpler.

I need to network two computers. One's a laptop with 98, the other a desktop with XP. Currently, I'm only connecting them for gaming, and I won't need any kind of internet whatsoever. 

Is there a cable to go from one computer to the other? Do I need network cards? Both computers have ethernet adapters, and I think the desktop has a network adapter. Also, what ports would the cable plug into? 

Finally, what's the cost of something like this? I greatly appreciate the help...every answer I've found so far is either more than I need or not enough.


----------



## Epic (Oct 25, 2002)

By the way, I've been previously advised with the following, but I'd like some more details. Thanks!

_Buy a crossover cable, hook them up one to another. Install 'NetBEUI' and 'Client for Microsoft Networking' in the Network Control Panel Applet. _


----------



## Subnet Mask (Oct 14, 2002)

I wouldn't advise using NetBEUI as the transport protocol, because it's a real project to find it in XP. USe TCP/IP only between the two computers, a crossover cable is fine.
This tells you how to set up the XP machine and this link tells you how to set up the W98 end.


----------



## Epic (Oct 25, 2002)

Subnet Mask, thanks a lot.


----------



## adie (Nov 3, 2002)

hi again, thanks for the reply above, i bought the rj45 cable last week believing they are all the same, i never realised there were many types, how do i know which type to get? also, ive just been trying to set the network up again, the cards are found but when i go into pc tools etc.. theres a realtek diagnostics program thing, but i click on that and it comes up with no adapters found? now im confused!
thanks
adie


----------



## Subnet Mask (Oct 14, 2002)

adie: see RandyG's post above


----------



## hostile (Dec 29, 2002)

im trying to network 2 comps together. i have a realtek ethernet card in one and a Belkin card in the other. both are running windows XP. but it keeps saying network cable unplugged i have a crossover cat 5 cable hooked up whats wrong with it?


----------



## silver_lexus (Dec 13, 2002)

The trouble is that when you look at the M/soft page on networking it shows the use of a crossover cable, or it shows networking using two NIC cards in one computer and one NIC card in the other. It's not the real world. Buy one ADSL combined Router and ADSL modem (D-Link 504 or Linksys) one NIC card in each PC Join the cables and away you go. Total cost under £100.00 Probably cheaper in the US everything is expensive in the UK!!! Happy New Year.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Hi hostile,

[tsg=welcome][/tsg]

I'd suggest starting your own thread, as coming inot the bottom of an older thread means you might get missed.

BTW, the problem you are experiencing is very similar to my first one, and it ended up that when I went to buy a crossover cable, I was given a normal network cable (they look the same to me) and I kept getting that unplugged error. Make sure that the cable is indeed a crossover cable by going back to where you bought it, and make them give you another, or test it to show you it works.

Another things is if the cable isn't sitting in th4e card properly, or the cards are not sitting properly.

But i definitely suggest you start your own thread


----------

